

Fullstack web dev? - peeza

I want to start learning full stack web dev. I know html, css, and basic javascript. I was wondering if i should pursue rails, django, or continue with javascript. if js, which frameworks should i be using?
======
lollipop25
Any server-side language is fine because the problem isn't about learning the
language. The problem is the framework (and convention) that is being run on
top of the language.

For instance, I know Java enough to read the code and write something useful.
But say you jump around projects that make use of different web servers or
different server-side frameworks, that's what causes the overhead.

Anyways, if you're aiming for a mid to high level company, I suggest Java
(Spring), C# or PHP (Laravel, Drupal) as the enterprise will look for stable,
long-term frameworks. If you're aiming at start-ups where things are hype-
driven and fast-moving, go Ruby (Rails), Node (express) or Python (Django).

Same goes for the front-end. If you want stable and long-term, go for Ember or
Angular or Backbone. If you want hype-driven and fast-moving, go for React and
it's clones.

------
jkchu
What type of project do you want to work on? What type of company do you want
to work for?

Here's an article that overviews a lot of he most popular options:
[http://matt.aimonetti.net/posts/2013/08/27/what-
technology-s...](http://matt.aimonetti.net/posts/2013/08/27/what-technology-
should-my-startup-use/)

I would personally recommend Node.js (with Express.js). I have found it easy
to learn and I feel the community that supports it is great as well.

------
mysterymachine
Sounds like you're a beginner. Learning a JS framework has it's advantages,
but learning a new language would be extremely useful to your general ability
as a developer. Full stack developers are generalists, by trade, so
understanding programming at a deeper level would be super useful to you.
Rails and Django are both fine options. Which you pick comes down to personal
preference. Why not learn the basics of both and see what feels better?

------
johnmurch
If you already know javascript, I would recommend learning node.js (express.js
framework) and going from there to build your backend.

My 2 cents.

------
kadajett
I would recommend learning NodeJs with your current skillset. But for a
restful library, I would prefer Koa compared to express. It brings in a lot of
the es6 spec, so you are kind of future proofing yourself.

------
arisAlexis
learn a strong typing language it will certainly make you a better programmer.
also learn about testing and dependency injection same goes for those

